# Half Moon?



## Alienchick017 (Jul 11, 2011)

I got these 3 bettas from petsmart the day before yesterday and the cups for the males were marked "Half Moon Male Betta" but they don't look like all the other HM bettas that I've seen and I was wondering if someone could tell me what type they are? The females cup just said "Female betta" on it so I was wondering about her too.And do you think the white one is a cellophane? Sorry about the picture quality.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Try to get photo's of the males flaring, we can't tell otherwise. You can show the males to one another, or use a mirror, and if that still doesn't work you can put the female in the cup you brought her home in and the male should flare when he see's her.


----------



## Alienchick017 (Jul 11, 2011)

Can you tell about the female from the picture? I'll try to get some pictures of the males flaring but I have tried the males seeing each other and seeing the female and they still won't flare. I'll try using a mirror but its really hard to get a decent picture of them.


----------



## Waterbottle2 (Sep 8, 2010)

she might be a plakat, also if those bowls are connected, you might want to get non see thru dividers so the bettas dont stress eachother out, how big is each tank?


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

Try to get clear flaring images of the side of the betta here are soome good pictures of the differences


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

hm.mmm make her flare with a mirror and see if her tail makes a full 180°  sometimes its hard to tell, I have a super delta with a 170° tail and ppl think hes a halfmoon all the time hahah.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

alot of the time, HMs are Deltas, and vice versa. x: they're the same type, basically, it's just Delta's tails don't go quite all the way 180, but i've heard stories of deltas flaring alot and eventually going 180. x:


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

Usually you can get a super delta to streach his fins for 5-10 minutes daily and he can become a halfmoon i donno about just reg delta though


----------



## Alienchick017 (Jul 11, 2011)

I finally got the second male to flare by holding a mirror up to him but my husband didn't snap the picture in time and he wouldn't do it again. The 1st male won't flare at all no matter what I try but I really think he is a delta because his tail is more curved like the 2nd picture that yoshesmom posted. Maybe it would be different if he would flare.

Waterbottle2- I never thought of her being a plakat. From what I read they are a lot more active and she is the most active of any bettas I ever owned. They are in a temporary tank that is only a half gallon but in a couple days I will be getting them a much better tank


----------

